# Frog ID please



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

So.. I'm sitting at home when my fiance comes in with this little guy/gal. I'm not sure what it is. I've tried looking up different species of the Kentucky area and I'm stuck between a leopard frog and Pickerel Frog. He wants to keep it.. so I have it away from my tanks for the time being. I just wanted to see if someone could give me an idea of what I have here.. so I can see if it would even be a species that I could keep in captivity.. or if it would be better off to take the little guy/gal to the river. 

Any opinions are welcome 

Sorry in advance for the bad pics. It is very jumpy so I couldn't take the lid off of the container for a clearer view. Not to mention.. using an iPhone.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Leopard frog


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

Ya definitly a leopard frog.


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you both. Now to research leopard frogs lol. 

I appreciate the help.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah thos little suckers are everywhere and very jumpy. I'd let him go.


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

scoy said:


> Yeah thos little suckers are everywhere and very jumpy. I'd let him go.


Yeah, I believe that is what I'll end up doing. Super adorable and very inquisitive.. but I'm sure he'd be happier in the wild. Currently it is storming, so I suppose it will have to wait until morning.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

Take some photos, then set it free. 
Be grateful you have such wonderful creatures around you. 
Protect their environment and visit them frequently.

My thoughts, for what they are worth.
Chris Sherman


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

Sherman said:


> Take some photos, then set it free.
> Be grateful you have such a wonderful creatures around you.
> Protect their environment and visit them frequently.
> 
> ...


He is now on his way to the river. Luckily I live in a rural(ish) area of Kentucky where there are many forms of wildlife. Normally my fiance wouldn't grab an animal from the wild to bring home.. but it was under a house in a crawlspace that he was working on today. It would have been in a dangerous situation with the chemicals/construction going into the home, so I suppose this was a pit stop on the way to its new home lol. 

Awesome pic btw. I wish I'd been able to get something close to that.. but the pics that I did take are on my computer, and I'm happy with that. 

Thank you all for the quick ID and suggestions. One of the reasons that I really enjoy this forum.


----------

